# How To Fit Main Hammer Spring On Clerke 1st .32 Revolver



## pimpmasterx (Feb 17, 2020)

i’ve got a clerke 1st .32 that needs a hammer spring fitted on it , i have the spring but i have no idea how to install it as i am new to these forms of handguns . can anyone help ?


----------

